# Post your tips on what made you feel better!



## mango1 (Mar 9, 2004)

Please post any tips (vitamins, therapy, acupuncure, anything) that makes you feel better!


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

l. Pacing yourself2. Massages3. Warm baths before bedtime4. Gentle stretching ie) yoga5. Walking


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Doing what you can when you can, and when you can't, REST!Maintaining good posture and keeping muscles relaxed. Warmth. Don't try and be superwoman, it doesn't work. Even if you think through bloody-mindedness, stubborness, positivity and motivation you can be superwoman, you can't.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Also take a look at the Fibromyalgia FAQ if you haven't already, specifically 'What treatments are there?', 'Iï¿½m in a flare-up. What can I do?', and What can I do to manage this Brain Fog?And here's some info on the usefulness of exercise in managing Fibromyalgia: http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...ic;f=9;t=001854


----------



## dysilap (Feb 14, 2004)

I just read the book What your Dr may not tell you about Fibromyalgia, It was pretty interesting. It is by R. Paul St. Almand,M.D.And Claudia Craig Marek Talks about using the medicine Guaifenesin, and staying away from all forms of Salicylates, and following a diet for hypoglycemics.


----------



## Diane FM (Jan 28, 2004)

I tried the guaifanesin and it made me feel extremely drained. It did say in my book though that you will feel worse before you start to feel better. If you try it remember to drink a lot of water with it. The premise is that it takes the bad stuff out that is building up in your cells. It comes out the reverse order that it went in.If you can control the pain while taking it, it probably is a useful therapy. Good luck!love Diane


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Diane..I also tried the guaifanesin at the advice of a doctor. I felt like I had been hit by a bus at first. I really started feeling better, but had to have surgery and I got out of the habit of taking it. I have put off starting again due to the effects you have when you first start. I take Effexor XR now, and it has also helped a lot with the pain of fibro.


----------

